
Jeri Ellsworth and the demise of CastAR [audio] - ChrisGammell
https://theamphour.com/394-jeri-ellsworth-and-the-demise-of-castar/
======
LandoCalrissian
I know CastAR didn't work out, but I'm excited to see what Jeri does next. She
is a really inspiring person.

------
parvenu74
Off topic, but amateur (HAM) radio needs a lot more Jeri Ellsworths. Not only
is she the kind of traditional HAM who like to build stuff she isn't
constrained by the notion of "the way it's always been." This pisses off some
of the old-timers, but they need to have their cheese moved, IMO.

------
sgt
The company she works for now is called Tilt Five. It will be interesting to
find out what their product will be.

